# Mr. Aqua 7.5 12x12x12



## sofishycal (Oct 25, 2016)

What is the best light for a high tech Mr. Aqua 7.5 gallon - 12inx12in cube (30cmx30cm)? Ideally I want to build out the 7.5g tank to look like the one linked below, and for the light to also match the look/temperature of my Planted +24/7 on the adjacent tank. Thank you all in advance!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sofishycal (Oct 25, 2016)

Is the Finnex
FugeRay Planted+ my only option? Should I just skip the light bar so the two tanks aren't mismatched? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vvDO (Oct 18, 2010)

I have a 12" planted+ on my 12" Mr. Aqua cube and it gets me 60-70 par in the center, 40-50 front and a little less at the corners. With CO2, I can grow just about anything.


----------



## sofishycal (Oct 25, 2016)

vvDO said:


> I have a 12" planted+ on my 12" Mr. Aqua cube and it gets me 60-70 par in the center, 40-50 front and a little less at the corners. With CO2, I can grow just about anything.




I really wish there was a sleek black unit or lamp that would more aesthetically pleasing and match my 24/7


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sofishycal (Oct 25, 2016)

sofishycal said:


> I really wish there was a sleek black unit or lamp that would more aesthetically pleasing and match my 24/7
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




How about the aquasky or 45w 6500k cfl?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyRob (May 30, 2015)

Finnex stingray complements the 24/7 very well considering they share the same body style. On my 7.5 a single stingray was more than enough to grow downoi very well. 2 stingrays was total overkill.


----------



## sofishycal (Oct 25, 2016)

RyRob said:


> Finnex stingray complements the 24/7 very well considering they share the same body style. On my 7.5 a single stingray was more than enough to grow downoi very well. 2 stingrays was total overkill.


Completely agree. What were you able to grow? Seems the stingray is low-medium light at 12" and I'd really like to grow some carpet plants. Really with they made the 24/7 in 12"


----------



## bereninga (Mar 18, 2006)

I wish they made the 24/7 at 12" as well. Not sure why they haven't made it. I went with the Azoo Flexi Mini for my 12" cube. They make a black one too. 

However, coverage is mainly near the back of the tank instead of the center and the light can't be raised. I think at the moment the 12" Planted+ is the best option for an even spread. There's also the Ecoxotic 12" E-series. I haven't used it personally but heard that the spread can be improved by suspending those lights.


----------

